# KMX Koyote



## Lanky (23 Oct 2017)

I have sinned again. I have a KMX Koyote on the way. I blame Andrew for showing me his KMX Tornado ☺. Hopefully it will be easier to get it in and out the flat. I am thinking that as it folds I might be able to sneak it on a train, but will have to see when it gets here as it is difficult to judge size etc just by picture alone.


----------



## neil earley (23 Oct 2017)

Not much on the web about the Koyote, some unboxing pics please. Enjoy building your trike .


----------



## Andrew1971 (24 Oct 2017)

Yes I would like see it too @Lanky  If you need a hand pm me
Andrew


----------



## Lanky (24 Oct 2017)

I will drag the box to local bike shop because , if I put it together it will disassemble itself at a most inconvenient moment. I will p.m. ou
as soon as it out of the shop.

I have to stay in all day tomorrow waiting and biting my nails. I bet it turns up while Iam in the bathroom !


----------



## Andrew1971 (26 Oct 2017)

Well someone got there new trike he was spotted Thursday morning (26/10/17) a red one with the KMX flag on wonder who that was !!
Andrew


----------



## neil earley (10 Nov 2017)

The suspense is killing me ! wheres the missing koyote lol


----------



## neil earley (14 Nov 2017)

Andrew1971 said:


> Well someone got there new trike he was spotted Thursday morning (26/10/17) a red one with the KMX flag on wonder who that was !!
> Andrew


*News* * bulletin*
Latest report from the trike police, there has been numerous sightings of a man riding the latest KMX koyote whizzing around and giggling to himself.
Members of the public have been warned not to approach as he is having way to much fun and will only stop riding when his wife finally shouts out *Your dinner is getting cold!
*


----------



## Andrew1971 (14 Nov 2017)

My little spies says someone has been going round on a trike not sure if it is Lanky though possibly some body else
Andrew


----------



## Lanky (15 Nov 2017)

Guilty! I went on a trip up a country lane which turned onto a spot of off roading. I met a couple who told me to watch out for a aggressive farmer roaming about, I did not meet him but it did add a sence of adventure to the trip. I only got stuck in the mud twice and was chased by a sheep dog. A beer was required therapeutic reasons.☺


----------



## neil earley (15 Nov 2017)

Lanky said:


> Guilty! I went on a trip up a country lane which turned onto a spot of off roading. I met a couple who told me to watch out for a aggressive farmer roaming about, I did not meet him but it did add a sence of adventure to the trip. I only got stuck in the mud twice and was chased by a sheep dog. A beer was required therapeutic reasons.☺


 No pics it never happened lol !!


----------



## staff70 (30 Nov 2017)

How are you finding your koyote Lanky, i too have recently purchased one. After a few 30 and 40 mile rides i am liking the trike a lot but have found the mesh seat lets it down. I have been in touch with KMX who have been really good and are trying to sort this issue out


----------



## Andrew1971 (2 Dec 2017)

@staff70 In what way is the seat letting it down by. 
Andrew


----------



## Lanky (2 Dec 2017)

I agree. I now attatch the seat using a load of cable ties. And my little ones spare wheelchair cushion to raise me up a touch as I must have a large ass. But fine now.
The flag pole holder iam not sure about. A bit fisher price.
But saying that, I really like it. When iamnot babysitting I'll try to say more.


----------



## Lanky (2 Dec 2017)

Koyote erler this week.


----------



## Lanky (3 Dec 2017)

I am going to remain positive. It is a Koyote 1.0. so I suppose it will have a few teething probs. Once they have sorted that out it will be really great. it is light. The guys in the bikeshop were surprised by the weight, and for me I can cruise around on a 50 tooth ring . I am still not great at descending hills, that is to some part due to coming off a two wheeler and really buggering up my arm and shoulder. I improved the situation by adding some toe in . Iam still rubbish at descending but getting better. What I want now is some mudguards, better weather, a pannier rack and a newer body. KMX have been great. I would not hesitate to buy another trike from them.


----------



## neil earley (3 Dec 2017)

Lanky said:


> I am going to remain positive. It is a Koyote 1.0. so I suppose it will have a few teething probs. Once they have sorted that out it will be really great. it is light. The guys in the bikeshop were surprised by the weight, and for me I can cruise around on a 50 tooth ring . I am still not great at descending hills, that is to some part due to coming off a two wheeler and really buggering up my arm and shoulder. I improved the situation by adding some toe in . Iam still rubbish at descending but getting better. What I want now is some mudguards, better weather, a pannier rack and a newer body. KMX have been great. I would not hesitate to buy another trike from them.


Nice review cant wait for some more pics please


----------



## Andrew1971 (3 Dec 2017)

+1 with KMX being good when I had a few problem's with mine. Nice bright red too. You must be flying with that 50t chain ring.
I am struggling with 48t at the moment. She does look good  We'll have to meet up at some point Lanky and compare trike's.
Andrew


----------



## Lanky (4 Dec 2017)

Andrew1971 said:


> +1 with KMX being good when I had a few problem's with mine. Nice bright red too. You must be flying with that 50t chain ring.
> I am struggling with 48t at the moment. She does look good  We'll have to meet up at some point Lanky and compare trike's.
> Andrew



In the spring. We will have to do a recumbent ride out at some point....if we got three recumbents at the same time we could call it a convention!


----------



## staff70 (4 Dec 2017)

I phoned KMX and explained that the buckles on the seat worked loose after riding for a while and i am only a skinny waif. They told me they are actually getting a hard back seat made for the koyote and would send me one when they receive them, they have sent me a spare seat in the mean time. Can,t knock KMX,s aftersales


----------



## Andrew1971 (4 Dec 2017)

@Lanky I do know of a 3rd one but rarely get's used it's not a KMX though. 
It seem's KMX seat's are a bit weak spot. Just not enough lumber support on mine even with a comfort ventisit on it.
Andrew


----------



## Tigerbiten (5 Dec 2017)

I don't think altering the tracking is going to affect the handling downhill a lot.
What it will do if you get it wrong is scrub out one front tyre.
If it's spot on, there will be no difference in wear between your two front tyres after a 1,000 miles.
I'm over 8k mile with no difference in wear between the front tyres on my ICE Sprint.
The one time I knocked the tracking out of line by bending the frame, I only got a few hundred miles out of one front tyre before it was worn out. 

Luck ...........


----------



## triketeam (8 Jan 2019)

staff70 said:


> I phoned KMX and explained that the buckles on the seat worked loose after riding for a while and i am only a skinny waif. They told me they are actually getting a hard back seat made for the koyote and would send me one when they receive them, they have sent me a spare seat in the mean time. Can,t knock KMX,s aftersales


I recently purchased a Koyote and I am having the same problem with the seat. Did you ever get a replacement seat?


----------



## Lanky (8 Jan 2019)

triketeam said:


> I recently purchased a Koyote and I am having the same problem with the seat. Did you ever get a replacement seat?



Hi, yes sent me a new one free of charge. No problems since. I thought they would be shipping all the koyote's with the new seat?. Maybe you have to ask for one ??

The other modification since my last report has been to to fit a rack. I was hoping for KMX to come up with one.


----------

